

Tiled backgrounds designer - yangyang
http://bgpatterns.com/

======
DanielStraight
I _love_ bgpatterns.com. One of the tools I donated to the first time I tried
it. You've got to check it out if you use (or want to use) tiled backgrounds
for anything.

------
mikeyur
A friend created something similar for striped backgrounds - a lot simpler
though.

<http://stripedbgs.com>

